# Eclipse 3.4 - Automatische Deployment nach Speichern



## bronks (26. Feb 2009)

Hi!

Immer wenn ich eine Datei in meinem WebProjekt gespeichert habe, dann hat Eclipse diese automatisch auf den Tomcat deployed und hat danach in der Console die Meldung gebracht, daß der Context neu gestartet wurde.

Das macht Eclipse seit heute nicht mehr automatisch und ich muss den Tomcat neustarten. Wohl etwas versehentlich verstellt? Aber was?

Wie bringe ich das wieder in ordnung?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## bronks (1. Mrz 2009)

Eclipse meldet in der Statusleiste auf der rechten Seite "Publishing to Tomcat ... ..." nur bekommt der Tomcat nichts davon mit. Ich habe es mit unterschiedlichen Tomcatversionen getestet.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## maki (1. Mrz 2009)

Was passiert wenn du es mit einem neuen Workspace probierst?


----------



## bronks (5. Mrz 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Was passiert wenn du es mit einem neuen Workspace probierst?


Mittlerweile hab ich herausgefunden was passiert ist:

In 2 Workspaces hat es mir 3 WebProjekte wohl am gleichen Tag zerschossen, warum auch immer. Ich musste ein Restore durchführen und meine Dateien reinkopieren. Die Tatsache, daß Eclipse mit seinen mehr als tausend Configdateien im Workspace nicht zurechtkommt, hat das Vertrauen ruiniert.


----------



## bronks (23. Mrz 2009)

Es sind nur ein paar Tage vergangen und es funktioniert plötzlich wieder nicht mehr.


----------



## bronks (14. Mai 2009)

Es kommt nirgendwo eine Fehlermeldung. Hat von euch jemand eine Idee wo man nach dem Fehler suchen kann? Im TomcatLog steht nichts dazu und sonst hab ich nichts gefunden. Evtl. etwas verstecktes?


----------



## maki (14. Mai 2009)

bronks hat gesagt.:


> ...Ich musste ein Restore durchführen und meine Dateien reinkopieren. Die Tatsache, daß Eclipse mit seinen mehr als tausend Configdateien im Workspace nicht zurechtkommt, hat das Vertrauen ruiniert.


Würde sagen dass da mehr Plugins installiert sind als nötig, ist zwar nur geraten, entspricht aber meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## bronks (14. Mai 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Würde sagen dass da mehr Plugins installiert sind als nötig, ist zwar nur geraten, entspricht aber meiner Erfahrung.


Es war eigentlich nur Eclipse Ganymede EE und VE. Interessanterweise hatte der EclipseOrdner 1,4 GB. Warum auch immer.

Ich habe Eclipse Ganymede EE neu installiert, ein neues Webprojekt angelegt und meine Dateien reingeschoben. Das Problem ist geblieben. 

Es ist wohl so, daß Eclipse Probleme macht, weil ich in den betroffenen Projekten dem Context die Eigenschaten reloadable="true" antiResourceLocking="true" gesetzt habe, welche für den Betrieb absolut nötig sind. Es wundert mich, daß scheinbar niemand ausser mir das Problem hat, obwohl es so ziemlich alltäglich sein dürfte und einfach rekonstruierbar ist.


----------



## maki (14. Mai 2009)

Würde mal eine frische Tomcat Installation (entpacken) versuchen.


----------



## bronks (15. Mai 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Würde mal eine frische Tomcat Installation (entpacken) versuchen.


Das habe ich auch schon gemacht und mehrere Versionen durchprobiert.


----------



## maki (15. Mai 2009)

Was sind denn die TC Einstellungen?


----------



## bronks (25. Mai 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Was sind denn die TC Einstellungen?


Alles defaults.


----------

